# Free Wii points card (canada and us only)



## Linkiboy (May 19, 2007)

http://www.gaminglagoon.com/?ref=58408

I got 2k Wii points from this. Thats my referral link, so please sign up under it.

http://img389.imageshack.us/img389/3305/hpim0092nv3.jpg

Oh and the offers don't need credit cards.

There are also ones that do want credit cards or phone #'s, and give insane amounts of points(one offer almost enough for a points card).

And there is a shitload of other cool shit besides Wii points.

edit: thanks to the people that signed up. Don't make the same mistake as me and forget to click completed after you do an offer lol.


----------



## HipN (May 19, 2007)

Referral links FTL


----------



## Wuschmaster (May 19, 2007)

Die.


----------



## Jax (May 19, 2007)

Why isn't there anything like this for europe?

Does anyone have a link to one of these sites that give free stuff (for real) to the european union?


----------



## cruddybuddy (May 19, 2007)

This is LAME.


----------



## Bowser128 (May 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ May 19 2007 said:


> Why isn't there anything like this for europe?
> 
> Does anyone have a link to one of these sites that give free stuff (for real) to the european union?



I'd like to know this too, I'd click someone's referral link if they provided one.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 19, 2007)

QUOTE(HipN @ May 19 2007 said:


> Referral links FTL


Hey, I did say it was a referral link, and I'm asking GBAtemp to support me(instead of not supporting anyone), so whats the problem?


----------



## Linkiboy (May 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Wuschmaster @ May 19 2007 said:


> Die.


no u


----------



## pottageb (May 19, 2007)

Jax i do these all the time had loads of ipods and stuff from them.

www.giveawaynetwork.co.uk is the place to go for UKers


----------



## sirAnger (May 19, 2007)

Pyramid schemes are SO COOL!


----------



## Linkiboy (May 19, 2007)

QUOTE(sirAnger @ May 19 2007 said:


> Pyramid schemes are SO COOL!


This isn't a pyramid scheme, since I don't _need_ external registrations.


----------



## pottageb (May 19, 2007)

QUOTE(sirAnger @ May 19 2007 said:


> Pyramid schemes are SO COOL!



lmfao, BIGGEST NOOB ON THE FORUMS


----------



## pottageb (May 19, 2007)

post again when you atleast know the slightest about advertising and affiliating.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 20, 2007)

I'm 2 points away from getting my Wii points card.

If any of you could still please sign up and do a couple of surveys that would be great because I don't have too many surveys left.

Edit: gained a point while I was typing this.


----------



## [M]artin (May 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ May 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sirAnger @ May 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Pyramid schemes are SO COOL!
> ...


You gain points by hits (clicks) from your referral link as well, even if the clickee doesn't sign up for anything?


----------



## fischju_original (May 20, 2007)

Simple solution : Install Tor so they can't trace you, and sign up for as much as you want as different people


----------



## Linkiboy (May 20, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ May 19 2007, 07:22 PM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I get points when I and the people that I referred complete offers.


----------



## [M]artin (May 20, 2007)

*@Linkiboy*

I'll play. Going to create an account and complete some thingies in a couple mins.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 20, 2007)

Well, some of my old offers went through and I managed to get a Wii points card. Martin, you don't have to if you don't want to anymore, but a classic controller wouldn't hurt me...

Check back in a week or so to see if I get it.


----------



## [M]artin (May 20, 2007)

I'll still sign up, looking to grab a few goodies myself as well. Don't see why I need to add things such as my phone number, ethnicity and income to the sign-up, though...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, do you get to choose your reward (cooler things cost you more points?) or are they randomly selected?


----------



## Linkiboy (May 20, 2007)

It's like a shop, and each point is appox a dollar, and some surveys take less than 2 minutes, so don't worry you're definatly working over minimum wage, lol.

And I didn't have to give ethnicity or income, but phone number is for USPS's sake.


----------



## fischju_original (May 20, 2007)

So, you've actually gotten something from this?


----------



## Linkiboy (May 20, 2007)

Sorry I didn't word my last post right.

I just ordered it. I'm supposed to get it by email or plain mail sometime within soon(5-6 business days I believe), and I'll give details if this thing is real or not.


----------



## Shinji (May 20, 2007)

Ive heard some stories about gaminglagoon being legit...but I dont know the credibility of those who said that...

I'm in the process of trying it out as well, shooting for something cheap first so I dont waste too much of my time if its not...


----------



## corbs132 (May 20, 2007)

ok, if we are doing this, i will apy anyone 20 dollars paypal to sign up for my free ipod one. i know it works because i already got one from the company, i just want another. I have 3 out of 5 referals.


----------



## Shinji (May 20, 2007)

Just a note to everyone interested in the gaminglagoon.com stuff..if you do offers under gaminglagoon, you cant do them in their affiliate sites such as cashlagoon.com, etc...


----------



## thomaspajamas (May 20, 2007)

Gaming Lagoon can be a pain in the ass when you're only 1/2 of a point away from getting your prize and run out of things to do, but I can confirm that they're legit and I have recieved and spent a Wii Points card from them -- without even having to sign up for a credit card or free trial of anything like that, just surveys.  They ordered it from EBGames and had them just ship it straight to me, so make sure you use real info when signing up for main Gaming Lagoon site (I think you can put in whatever you want for the surveys)


----------



## Linkiboy (May 20, 2007)

Oh, and a tip; resubmitting denied sruveys helps if an offer was denied.


----------



## fischju_original (May 20, 2007)

QUOTE(corbs132 @ May 19 2007 said:


> ok, if we are doing this, i will apy anyone 20 dollars paypal to sign up for my free ipod one. i know it works because i already got one from the company, i just want another. I have 3 out of 5 referals.



I'll take you up on that


----------



## VmprHntrD (May 20, 2007)

Stupid tip of the day.

Click the link, then erase the stupid code at the end.  You can go for it if you want, and since he spammed the board to try and get a freebie off you ...he'll get nothing.


----------



## Shinji (May 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Vampire Hunter D @ May 19 2007 said:


> Stupid tip of the day.
> 
> Click the link, then erase the stupid code at the end.Â You can go for it if you want, and since he spammed the board to try and get a freebie off you ...he'll get nothing.


Ding ding ding, that sounds liek stupid tip of the week material to me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here is a competetor for stupid tip of the week...if you really dont care, then dont click on the link.

Place your bets now folks


----------



## [M]artin (May 20, 2007)

What can I say, I'm a Utilitarian.

Would I rather sign-up and give someone else automatic free points or just selfishly sign-up for myself knowing I passed up the chance to help someone else out by just signing up at their link?


----------



## Shinji (May 20, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ May 19 2007, 07:02 PM)]What can I say, I'm a Utilitarian.
> 
> Would I rather sign-up and give someone else automatic free points or just selfishly sign-up for myself knowing I passed up the chance to help someone else out by just signing up at their link?


We love you to Scrooge [M]artin


----------



## Linkiboy (May 20, 2007)

I love Martin without sarcasm.


----------



## Bowser128 (May 20, 2007)

Are there any sites like this (where you just need to do surveys) for the UK/Europe?

The giveawaynetwork.co.uk sites are legit, but you (and the people you refer) need to sign up for paid services.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 20, 2007)

http://www.stamps.com/shipstatus/submit/?c...521297247014695

Looks like they shipped something out to me... lets hope it's not a time bomb.


----------



## VmprHntrD (May 20, 2007)

Do as you do so then, but I don't promote spam and pyramid point sharing schemes.


----------



## Shinji (May 21, 2007)

I just did the cashlagoon.com one and it went right through to my paypal, but paypal did the "4.9% plus .30 cents" fee so two dollars just aint what it used to be...


----------



## ndela007 (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ May 21 2007 said:


> I just did the cashlagoon.com one and it went right through to my paypal, but paypal did the "4.9% plus .30 cents" fee so two dollars just aint what it used to be...



Gotta love those fees... "Getting rich off your money since the dawn of banking"


----------



## Linkiboy (May 25, 2007)

Today I have gotten my Wii points card!

Everyone, sign up!

http://img389.imageshack.us/img389/3305/hpim0092nv3.jpg


----------



## Shinji (May 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ May 25 2007 said:


> Today I have gotten my Wii points card!
> 
> Everyone, sign up!
> 
> http://img389.imageshack.us/img389/3305/hpim0092nv3.jpg


OMG PHOTOSHOPZZ!!!!

Just kidding.  This is more than enough proof for me to go get a pre-paid gift card and apply for the "just pay shipping" offers...


----------



## Fulcaire (May 26, 2007)

This site does work.
I received a DS Lite Charging Cradle in the mail today from GamingLagoon.
also, before I received Wii Points (they emailed me the code)

if ya'll would want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




support me too lol

www.gaminglagoon.com/?ref=3943


----------



## jesterscourt (May 26, 2007)

You know, these things are crap, right? The invested time for me to go through this and sucker others into shitty offers...  I'd rather just spend the 20$ outright for the card... Oh wait I don't have a Wii, so that'd be foolish.


----------



## Shinji (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for your opinion, jestercourt, but these are people who are actually willing to invest time for something free.  And I use that term in the money sense.  If I have some spare time and I'm low on money, cashlagoon here I come.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 28, 2007)

I just got 2000 more points.


----------



## fischju_original (May 28, 2007)

There are sites a lot better than cashlagoon that give out cash, 3 people = $50, 6 = $100, ect

and no "free trials", no credit card needed. Takes about 3 minutes to do


----------



## Mortenga (May 28, 2007)

I wish I had money


----------



## fischju_original (May 28, 2007)

Do you know 25 people? That's worth $500 at the same site I'm talking about


----------



## bobrules (May 28, 2007)

I'll help if anyone need me (as long as no money involved)


----------



## fischju_original (May 28, 2007)

http://cash.free4every1.com/index.php?referral=8

Takes like 3 minutes to do offers, no money, you just have to sign up for information about debt relief and crap like that


----------



## [M]artin (May 28, 2007)

*@fishchju*

It shows how many "referrals" you need in order to receive PayPal cash. Do completing these offers count as "referrals" or signing up other people count as these referrals?


----------



## bobrules (May 28, 2007)

Yeah which one, choose free gift, or sign up?


----------



## fischju_original (May 28, 2007)

choose the gift you want (you can change it later) and sign up. Then do an offer. Another person doing an offer in 1 refferal, but you have to do 1 no matter what


----------



## Linkiboy (May 28, 2007)

whats this

my thread has been hijacked

this thread is now about cats


----------



## fischju_original (May 28, 2007)

I don't like cats


----------



## BHK_Heartless (May 28, 2007)

CATS>DOGS nuff said


----------



## shadowboy (May 28, 2007)

*brings thread back to original topic*
If anyone else is interested in joining gaminglagoon, please use my link.
http://www.gaminglagoon.com/?ref=26137
I was actually going to post this about 2 months ago, but after pming some admins it was made clear that I had to keep referall links in my signature, and my sig was already huge at the time, so I just forgot about it.  But since linkiboy can do it and not get modded, I guess linking to this site is okay.  
Anyway, I've been linking people at gamefaqs for a while, but no one actually did any of the surveys, they were too lazy. T_T
So yeah, please use mine instead, I have 8.25 points and I really want one of them cards.

Yeah, and btw, hentai.


----------

